# court



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

I survived court today without too much anxiety  now next weeks powerpoint presentation to look forward to


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I think you may have had that hard stuff with court; it doesn't get more stressful than that! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!!


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

First and only "full blown" panick attack happened in a court room at the podium...so I fear it happening again, all I know is I will never enter a courtroom without an attorney to do my speaking for me or without lots of klonopin. Happy I did stand at the podium this time without freaking out, even though I didn't speak.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

(((((paranoia))) I'm glad that you were able to go to court and get your business taken care of. In situations like this, I wouldn't mind accompanying a fellow SAer and supporting them.
In my acute SA stage, I had to go to court for traffic school. I know that I was dissociated from the whole process as a survival instinct. I was going through the motions but not really there.

Good luck with your powerpoint presentation. To get through school presentations, I would stare at a clock in the back of a classroom. I would have liked to look at my index cards the whole time but the teacher docks points for reading.


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

I think a 0 was better than doing the presentation  I'm a fckin wuss :sigh


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

:group 
That's what I hate about SA, being powerless against it. There will be those moments. *sigh*......((((((((paranoia))))))


----------

